# looking for some opinions on these cynotilapia



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm purchasing a 150 gallon tank for a local and found these Cynotilapia wild caught fellow below im looking for some opinions. 
Cynotilapia sp. Sand Sanga








Cynotilapia sp. Lions Cove Purple and Gold








Cynotilapia afra Red Top Likoma








Cynotilapia afra Chinyankwazi








Cynotilapia sp. White Top Black Afra


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I absolutely love the Lion's Cove males...Females are pretty ugly, but those males are very nice! I had a group of wild ones a few years ago. That pic doesn't do them justice...

I'm not sure what the question is, though...

I wouldn't mix them for breeding purposes and aggression reasons.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would recommend either _Cynotilapia afra_ Likoma or _Cynotilapia_ sp. chinyankwazi. Chinyankwazi is an area that is seldomly exported from, I believe it is in or near the National Park (which is protected).

_Cynotilapia_ sp. lion Lion's Cove are great species, the the Sand Sanga's are very similar in coloration. I'd avoid the last species simply because I see no location mentioned in the name - a key factor with seperating _Cynotilapia_ species.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

I might go for this variant instead of the white black afra

Pseudotropheus kingsizei Likoma Frost Wild 








or
Pseudotropheus newsi (heteropictus) Wild


----------

